
Books new graduates should read - DiabloD3
https://qz.com/984924/the-best-books-about-leading-a-successful-life-for-new-graduates-according-to-a-dozen-business-leaders/
======
tzs
I would recommend two books.

1\. "In Defense of Food: An Eater's Manifesto", by Michael Pollan.

New graduates are moving from an environment where others took much of the
responsibility for choosing their food to one where they will be handling
that. If they can establish good eating habits now, that will serve them very
well for the rest of their lives. If they get into bad eating habits now, they
greatly increase their chances of obesity, diabetes, heart disease, and
probably assorted other problems.

2\. Something on personal investing. I haven't read this one yet (it's sitting
on my Kindle waiting its turn), but based on comments I've seen here and
elsewhere, perhaps "The Bogleheads' Guide to Investing" by Taylor Larimore,
Mel Lindauer, and Michael Leboeuf.

As with eating well, investing is something for which good habits developed
early will pay off (literally!) in the long run. Many people think investing
successfully requires that you be some kind of financial genius, or have
insider information, or that you have a lot of time to actively manage a
portfolio, and this leads them to leave their money in savings accounts, or in
CDs, or worse just sitting in a checking account.

